# Onkyo TSX805 Audessy Eq



## dieselpower1966 (Nov 26, 2007)

My question is this in my Onkyo 805 when I run the Audessy Eq setup and it's completed.
I should be able to go into the Eq. And see the settings it made correct? Because all the Eq. Settings are at 0 after running the setup. Was there something I needed to turn on?

Thanks John
:scratch:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

No, you can not view the settings that Audyssey sets for EQ if you go into settings to view it you are in manual mode and all the settings that were made in the auto setup are reset.
The only adjustments you can change are the speaker levels and distance plus the crossover. You do not want to touch the distance settings and do not adjust the crossovers to a lower setting than what was set during the auto routine.


----------



## dieselpower1966 (Nov 26, 2007)

Tonyvdb

Thanks for the quick reply. I did change the distance on 2 speakers. The auto setting was off by 12" on the left surround and 6" on the center. Do I need to run Audessy again?:scratch:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The distance settings are not actual distance, Audyessey uses that to calculate proper phase and delay within the room response.
When you ran it did you put the mic on a trypod and read at least 6 positions even if it meant moving the mic just a foot in each direction.


----------



## dieselpower1966 (Nov 26, 2007)

Yes, I did the 8 position setup


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Well see how it sounds and go from there. You will most likely want to raise the sub level a bit but start with listening to a few sections of movies


----------



## dieselpower1966 (Nov 26, 2007)

Thanks. I'll do run some select tracks. Possibly run the EQ. Again and post results


----------

